# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Установка 7.7 Пред. на Macintosh?

## alx16

Подскажите пожалуйста можно ли установить платформу 7.7 Пред. на Macintosh?
с уважением

----------


## Y80ths

у меня на виртуальной машине стоит...всё работает

----------

